# Your suggest for USB Wireless Network Adapter ?



## balt (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi,
i need advice would not mistake. I have laptop with Atheros AR5B93 Wireless Network Adapter. On university where i spend most of the day don't have wireless internet. But at 50-60 meters in the park there are free wireless network by mobile operator. With Atheros AR5B93 not see that wireless networks and i decided to buy a USB Wireless Network Adapter. What you suggest, but to be supported on FreeBSD 8.0?


----------

